# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kerkoj adrese/Ku eshte?

## Enanthate

Pershendetje, 

Do te doja te dija nqs ka ndonje klinike ketu ne Tr qe ofron zbardhje dhembesh (dental bleaching) me cmime te perballueshme. Me ckam degjuar cmimet variojne nga 3000 leke TE REJA deri ne 250 euro. Nese ndonjeri ka experience ne kete fushe dhe e ka provuar vete proceduren dhe ka ngelur i kenaqur si nga cmimi dhe nga cilesia, i lutem te me ndihmoje me adresen apo kontakte te tjera te klinikes. 

Flm,  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Cfare eshte kjo pyetje,zbardhja e dhembeve eshte proces qe e kryen cdo dentist dhe eshte pune e lehte dhe nuk kerkon aftesi speciale.
Per cmimin me mire dil dhe pyet vet.Edhe nqs dikush e ka bere zbardhjen e dhembeve,mund ta kete bere para nje viti dhe cmimi mund te kete ndryshuar,para nje viti me momentin  sot.
Ka edhe dentiste specialiste qe jane specializuar ne  kozmetike dhembesh dhe jane eksperte per zbardhje te dhembeve por cmimi
eshte me i larte.Te duhet inshurance qe te mbuloje nje perqindje psh 40% te cmimit dhe 60% te cmimit e paguan vete.
Filloje nga siguracioni ne fillim,kontakto agjensi sigurimesh shendetsore qe kane plan dentar ku jane regjistruar dhe bere kontrate dentista.
Per ate inshurance paguan psh 100$ ne vit  dhe ajo insurance te mbulon 40-70% te kostos se punes se dentistit dhe paguan 30-60% te cmimit kursen.
Kurse pa siguracion paguan full nga xhepi komplet cmimin.

----------


## Enanthate

Nuk e di pse tu duk kaq e cuditshme pyetja!

Zbardhja e dhembeve nuk eshte proces qe e kryen cdo dentist se ka pune puna, nuk e di nga te erdhi ky mendim; duhet patur kujdes me perqendrimin e peroksidit, duhet patur kujdes me gingivat, duhet bere fluorifikimi ne fund qe te shmanget rreziku i demtimit te zmaltit etj., nuk eshte e vertete qe e kryen cdo dentist, te pakten ketu ne Tr jo.

Per punen e siguracionit mbase ne USA mund edhe te ndodhe keshtu, po ne Shqiperi jo.

Nejse, nqs ndonjeri njeh ndonje klinike ku ka mbetur i kenaqur nga sherbimi, eshte i lutur te ndihmoje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _Mersin_

Klinika Vrioni duhet ta beje, une pyeta para nje dy javesh dhe me thane kushton 100 euro me laser dhe gel.Pyetjen nuk e bera tek vrioni por tek nje klinike tjeter.Kerko ne google Vrioni

----------


## Heartbroken

Mundesisht noj restaurant nga Tirana

----------


## TikTak

hani babes. restaurant me 7 ylla dhe 5 flamuj hahahahahahahahahahahah

----------


## Geri Tr

pse ne restaurant do me e bo mbremjen e matures???? te sugjeroj te shkosh neper disko me karaoke si MAI TAI ose Magic 4 Karaoke,

----------


## Heartbroken

> pse ne restaurant do me e bo mbremjen e matures???? te sugjeroj te shkosh neper disko me karaoke si MAI TAI ose Magic 4 Karaoke,


Edhe ne ndonje disko, Mai tai e kemi diskutuar po na duhen edhe disa vende te tj qe te kemi sh mundesi qe te zgjedhim...
E vleresoj shume mendimin e te gjitheve ju...

----------


## Bamba

Ne plazh!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tirana Center

Pershendetje, Enanthate

Rastesisht e lexova kerkesen dhe them qe mund te ndihmoj per ate qe kerkon (Zbardhim Dhembesh). Eshte mir ta kesh dhemb te bardha. E para:  Nje here duhet te informohesh  se c'fare eshte zbardhja dhe si  e ne c'fare menyre mund te aplikohet. Zbardhja e dhembeve duhet bere nga nje Dentist qe ka pervoje pune me teknologjin e sotme dhe dituri per ate, si:  Kur behet zbardhje, zmalti i dhembit nuk demtohet nga peroksidi por nga llampat e thjeshte qe nuk jane per zbardhje (kini kujdes) llampat e thjeshte leshojn nzehtesi dhe UltraViole qe ndikojn ndjeshmeri te larte tek dhembi. Zbardhje nuk behet me drite llampe sic perdoret drite llampe per mbushjet, sot shume aparatura ne treg me keto parime  (nuk duhet te leshoje nzehtesi dhe UV).  
Meqe e ke kaq qejf per ta pasur dhembet te bardha.  shih websitin www.cosmeticdent-al.com dhe po te bindesh kontakto / do te ndihmohesh per c'do gje.         
  (Lazerin Dentar per keto parametra me sa e dime ne qe akoma nuk e ka ndonje njeri pervec klinike Tirana Center)

----------


## landi45

mire se e ben po te demtopn dhembet,,me kalimin e kohes

----------


## Homer

Voila, kjo ishte pytja. Kur thom vullnetare dmth një organizatë jo-qeveritare, jo-fitimprurëse. Un baj pjes ne nji shoqate te tille internacionale vullnetare e cila dergo dhe merr te rinje nga gjith Europa per EVS ( European Voluntary Service ). Me ndihmen e presidentit te shoqates ku jam tani mendoj te hapi nji te tille ne Shqiperi. Tashi qe u hapen vizat, Shqiperia ju hap Europes kshuqe asht shum ma e leht me pranu ose dergu te rinje.

Nqs ndonjeri/ndonjera ka njohuri se si mund te hapet nji shoqate e tille ne Shqiperi, do te me ndihmonte shum.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## djaliepirotas

> Voila, kjo ishte pytja. Kur thom vullnetare dmth një organizatë jo-qeveritare, jo-fitimprurëse. Un baj pjes ne nji shoqate te tille internacionale vullnetare e cila dergo dhe merr te rinje nga gjith Europa per EVS ( European Voluntary Service ). Me ndihmen e presidentit te shoqates ku jam tani mendoj te hapi nji te tille ne Shqiperi. Tashi qe u hapen vizat, Shqiperia ju hap Europes kshuqe asht shum ma e leht me pranu ose dergu te rinje.
> 
> Nqs ndonjeri/ndonjera ka njohuri se si mund te hapet nji shoqate e tille ne Shqiperi, do te me ndihmonte shum.


Mos u mendo shume. Pagezoje "Shoqata e vullnetavet te Enverit" dhe ske fare probleme juridike, politike, ekonomike. Enverizma  rron akoma.

----------


## landi45

kollaj fare apliko ne ministri te duhen ca firam dhe zyrat e shoqates kaq.

do kesh veshtire te gjesh budallenj qe punojne pa leke.

----------


## loneeagle

te duhet nje avokat qe njeh ligjet ne shqiperi qe te formosh organizaten eshte e lehte dhe nuk besoj se kushton shume. shume ide e mire good luck!

----------


## Enii

ideja eshte shume e mire , 




> do kesh veshtire te gjesh budallenj qe punojne pa leke.


nese behet fjale per organizate ndihmash , jo fitimprurese besoj qe ka vullnetare ...

----------


## landi45

> ideja eshte shume e mire , 
> 
> 
> 
> nese behet fjale per organizate ndihmash , jo fitimprurese besoj qe ka vullnetare ...




hahahahahahahahaaahahahahahaha

prit pushoj pak,,,,, hahahahahahahahahahahah

----------


## USA NR1

> hahahahahahahahaaahahahahahaha
> 
> prit pushoj pak,,,,, hahahahahahahahahahahah


c'ka ka per te qeshur? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Edvin83

> Voila, kjo ishte pytja. Kur thom vullnetare dmth një organizatë jo-qeveritare, jo-fitimprurëse. Un baj pjes ne nji shoqate te tille internacionale vullnetare e cila dergo dhe merr te rinje nga gjith Europa per EVS ( European Voluntary Service ). Me ndihmen e presidentit te shoqates ku jam tani mendoj te hapi nji te tille ne Shqiperi. Tashi qe u hapen vizat, Shqiperia ju hap Europes kshuqe asht shum ma e leht me pranu ose dergu te rinje.
> 
> Nqs ndonjeri/ndonjera ka njohuri se si mund te hapet nji shoqate e tille ne Shqiperi, do te me ndihmonte shum.


Te hapesh nje OJF ne Shqiperi te merr nja nje muaj kohe per shkak te procedurave te ngadalta. Por per EVS ke plot OJF qe thjesht mund te akreditohen e mund te marrin vullnetare, nuk ke nevoje te hapesh nje te re.

----------


## xfiles

OJQ dhe vullnetaret jane keshtu vetem ne emer, jo ne praktike.

OJQ thithin fonde per te realizuar gjoja objektivat e veta bamirese, bejne ndonje veper tek tuk, leket e tjera ne xhep dhe paguajne rrogat e "vullnetareve".
Tani me thoni ore shoke si mund te quhet vullnetar nje qe mer rroge per ate pune?!

Duhet te jesh totalisht naiv qe te besosh te kunderten.

----------

